# ### rare new 2013 giant tcr



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

*#### rare new 2013 giant tcr with eps ###*

View attachment 273430



My brand new 2013 TCR with Campagnolo Super Record EPS


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the look!


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

That is awesome!!


----------



## willside (Nov 8, 2012)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you could make it pop a little with some yellow bottle cages...


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> you could make it pop a little with some yellow bottle cages...


Bahahahahaha!! I think some yellow pedals would really set it off. And some new Sidi's. 

Nice lookin ride mang!!


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

WOW, the yellow just sets that bike off. What country is that paint scheme available?


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow! Great paint scheme! I'm green with envy… I mean yellow.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Is ONCE backing a team again? 










Nice bike in the OP! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Yellow bottle highlighted bottle cages on order. Had the yellow look pedals but I just dont like Look pedals. Shimano do the best pedals (and fishing rods). I rock the yellow Mavic shoes


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

How about some more photos?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

rick222 said:


> How about some more photos?


Here you go mate 
View attachment 273867
View attachment 273868
View attachment 273869


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Wow, thanks


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

Holy crapola that thing is sweet! How much does it weigh? Looks light as hell.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Does Giant spec a Campy bike in Australia or did you build up the frame?


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful machine T-Dog! What size frame is it?

I also think it would be worth the effort to put yellow accents on the cages.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this the bike seen (briefly) here at 0:00?
SKCC Crits - A Grade: 20th Jan 2013 (thought 3 to go, actually 5mins plus 3) - YouTube


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

T-Dog said:


> Yellow bottle highlighted bottle cages on order. Had the yellow look pedals but I just dont like Look pedals. Shimano do the best pedals (and fishing rods). I rock the yellow Mavic shoes


Sweet looking ride, OP! Really like the color combo!

I just purchased a Castelli Free Jacket in the same/similar color combo (black with fluro yellow graphics), might complete the rest of the kit: bike, jacket, and shoes! (And 30% off, too!)

Well done, sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes!!!


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

darwinosx said:


> Does Giant spec a Campy bike in Australia or did you build up the frame?


Built it up. Giant only bring it in with Shimano. EPS is absolutely beautiful, I love it and there's no comparison to Shimano. The thumb shift, the gears are indexed so you can feel it when you change and the dumping of the whole cassette all make it better than Shimano in my opinion.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That thing is sick, I mean insane, I mean wow... I'm posting it to facebook immediately... thanks.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------

